# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Меняю >  Принтер Lexmark Z615 на 500 чистых листов

## Sasha

Меняю Lexmark Z615 на блок бумаги.
Принтер года 2005, отлично печатал года до 2007 пока чёрный картридж окончательно не отказался заправляться, после чего принтер перекачивал в шкаф где и стоит по сей день.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

оО у меня такой же воляется в шкафу

----------


## Sasha

Новый план, дарю данный девайс !!!  Пишем в личку!

----------


## Незарегистрированный

А починить никак?

----------


## Незарегистрированный

Если дело только в чёрном катр,то это не проблема...

----------


## Sasha

Чинить ничего не надо просто вставить новый картридж и всё заработает)
Мне этот принтер уже не нужен но выбросить рука не поднимается, менять его ни  кто не хочет так что отдаю за спасибо)

----------


## Sasha

Тема закрыта, принтер несколько минут назад приобрёл нового владельца)))

----------

